# Poorly baby.... advice please



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi
DD2 is 9mths old and teething badly!

She has now also got a cold and chesty cough, and when she gets herself upset over the teething pain, she gets all phelgm coming out of her mouth and nose. It's awful to see her so distressed.
I've had her at the GP's this morning and she's prescribed antibiotics and calpol for her fever.
Today she's not eaten any solids, not even her finger foods which she usually loves.
The GP said not to worry about foods aslong as she gets her fluids.
She's only managed half of her usual intake of milk and water today. She's tearful and irritable. The occasional smile but nowhere near her usual self.
I feel so helpless and have been close to tears a couple of times today. 

The other dilemma is that she's reluctant to take her medicine. So that's another struggle.
When she's getting herself wound up over what I assume is the teething pain, she's screaming so loudly, it's so shrill, it goes right through me. GP said she's probably finding the chestiness more uncomfortable than the teething.
I'm almost scared to put her down for the night incase she coughs (which she is doing readily) and brings up her milk/medicine whatever, and chokes.

Is this normal mummy-anxiety? Cos I feel shocking and useless today. Is there any advice that can help me ride this one out??

Please x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Everhopeful,

Firstly want to send you a massive hug   

It is never easy to see your little one in pain and when they are poorly 

Firstly you gp has given you sound advice and i would say the same regarding diet and fluids. As long as she is taking a decent amount of fluids in the day i wouldnt worry about the diet side of things, we all go off food when we are unwell. Is your little one having wet nappies? If she is this inicates that she is still quite well hydrated. If her fluid intake decreases any more and her nappies are slowing down best take her back to your gp or seek other medical attention.

Secondly her medications are really important  and even though she doesnt like it and stuggles and this can be very upsetting, keep up the good work and keep getting them down her. Does she have a dummy cos apparantly mothercare do a dummy which dispenses medications, could be worth a try  Now obviously i feel awful suggesting this but along with calpol you could also try some baby neurofen. It is an excellent painkiller and also an antiimflammatory so helps with the teething. You can buy it over the counter and it can be given alongside the calpol!!

I know you feel awful but keep up the good work and keep an eye on her, don't beat yourself up!!  

Let me know how you get on 

Luv V xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Verity

I am feeling a little more of a confident mummy now! She's eating baby foods again for the first time in days, and is seeming more relaxed in herself.
She doesn't have a dummy, but I resorted to mixing her medicine in yogurts, and she's had no problems getting them down!!
Her nappies are wet and still dirty (unfortunately a little sloppier than usual!) And she's keen on her water at the minute, which is good, and not so keen on the milk. She's struggling to breathe as she's sucking, with her nose all being full of mucus.
Poor little thing.

We bought today from the chemist, aswell as the Amnesol Liquid for her teething, a Baby's Olbas Oil. I put some drops on a tissue in her room this morning, and with the fan circulating the smell, she wasn't coughing at all during her hour's nap.

Hopefully, we're turning the corner!


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun!!

I am so glad your little one is on the mend  I am also glad you are feeling better about things   

Keep up the good work and im sure your liitle one will be back to her normal self in no time!!

Luv V xxxx


----------

